# New Hatchling Plastron Deformity?



## JourneyN15 (May 7, 2016)

Hi, Has anyone had this experience with a hatchling?
I have a new hatchling with what I think may be a deformity on the plastron. Eyes are open and it looks and acts normal but there's a deep crease in the plastron. The carapace looks perfect but is more dome-shaped than the other ones. Did it simply run out of room in the egg? 
Any thoughts or experience with this? Thank you!









The above is a 3 1/2 month old, a 2 month old and the 1 day old for comparison.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2016)

They are sort of folded in half inside the egg. I'm pretty sure that once the yolk has resorbed the crease will start to flatten out too.


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 7, 2016)

Thank you, Yvonne! I'm extremely glad to hear that.


----------



## allegraf (May 7, 2016)

Yup, Yvonne is correct. It will be just fine. Cute as a button too!


----------



## MPRC (May 7, 2016)

I love that third photo, too cute. Keep us updated!


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 9, 2016)

Thank you all for the help! 
Update: In the last 2 days the plastron has flattened out beautifully. 


First drink


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 11, 2016)

They are so cute!


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 11, 2016)

Thank you @Cheryl Hills !


----------



## bouaboua (May 11, 2016)

The little are very cute indeed....


----------



## Anyfoot (May 11, 2016)

Gorgeous. All of them.


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 12, 2016)

Thank you @Anyfoot!


----------



## Greg T (May 14, 2016)

He is fine, Not only will the plastron look all messed up, but I have many that look like their shell is caved in on one side too because of the small egg. Give them a little time and everything will fall back in shape. He looks super cute!


----------



## CathyNed (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 14, 2016)

Nice... Very nice...


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 17, 2016)

Greg T said:


> He is fine, Not only will the plastron look all messed up, but I have many that look like their shell is caved in on one side too because of the small egg. Give them a little time and everything will fall back in shape. He looks super cute!


Thank you.  And thank you for sharing what "normal" can look like.


----------



## Kori5 (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful torties .


----------

